# Advicee on two bikes.



## darkdream (Feb 26, 2012)

I am looking into the Windsor Kennet or the Motobecane Le Champion SRAM Force. I am at a stalemate between ultegra or force- so deciding on the shifters will not do. My question is is the difference in the older force (I think the one equipped is 08 right?) much different from the 10? Is there is still zero loss on the front shifter? Also I heard they switched to unidirectional carbon and newer brakes on the 10 force- to increase durability- was there issues with the older force model durability? I am only 130 pounds, but can maintain high wattage for distance. Durability is my biggest concern. 

The Kennet is about 22 pounds, while the Le Champ is around 16.5 pounds right?


----------



## IRISHCYCLIST (Feb 5, 2012)

Windsor


----------



## darkdream (Feb 26, 2012)

^ Could you state your reason?


----------



## FranklinBluth (Feb 28, 2012)

Did you get either?


----------



## jpfirefly (Mar 16, 2012)

The LeChamp is a nicer bike for sure. SRAM Force is a great gruppo (not that Ultegra is any slouch, but I rate Force slightly higher) although whichever you go with, I'd make the saddle the first thing you upgrade.


----------

